# Three questions



## Avishay (Jun 14, 2014)

Question #1
I usually use splint boots in front and polos in back when I ride my gelding. For normal driving with my jog cart, is it ok to do the same? I've seen some of the combined driving horses wearing leg protection, but most of the time when I see horses driven, they're bare-legged. I can see that polos could be hazardous with a cart if they come loose (not that I've ever had that happen, but I'm aware it could). Are there certain types of boots or other leg protection that are made specifically for driving? 

Question #2
Shay is a pretty good sport. He always gives a good try at anything I want to teach him, and he's generally a pretty calm horse. However, he's REALLY quiet, to the point of being a little lazy, when hitched. I don't dislike that, and while he's not a really spooky horse to begin with, his spooks in harness are actually more mild than his spooks under saddle. He'll start to spook, and then I'll see him go, "oh wait, I have the cart attached," and all it takes is an "Easy. Steady on," from me and he's off again like nothing happened. 

Is that normal? 

I think that there must be something at play to the effect of, when ridden, you can't help but tense a bit when your horse spooks. Even though I know not to clamp on to a spooking horse with my legs or pull on the reins, you can't really 100% not tense when the 1400lb animal under you flinches or gives a little duck sideways (because if you DIDN'T close your legs a bit and drive them forward with your seat and legs, you'd be more a passenger than a rider, anyways). So I do think that's probably part of it. But does anyone else find that their horses are just really quiet when hitched? I'm certainly NOT complaining, but I do find it interesting. Maybe he just really LIKES driving? I mean, I know he very much enjoys liberty work, and he seems to enjoy being ridden - especially doing any sort of activity-based riding (i.e. he really enjoys anything involving his ball, poles, cones, etc.) but while he's a good worker and attentive when schooling, unless I throw in "challenging" stuff like lateral work or lead changes, he'll get bored easily.

Question #3 -

Recommendations for good books on driving training? Most of the ones I've found take you through selecting a vehicle and harness, fitting the harness, training the horse to wear the harness, ground driving, and through hitching, but then they basically are like, "And then-go drive!" I don't have any opportunities to drive outside of the arena right now (very urban area), so I was wanting to do some basic driven dressage type stuff to spice up our driving routines. I want to progress and keep driving interesting for both of us, and we can currently walk, jog, and lengthen the trot, do circles, figure 8s, go across the diagonal, do a serpentine, and back up . What's next? How do I refine my cues? I happened to find out my vet used to show drafts, morgans and arabs in harness years ago, and that she trained singles and teams for combined driving from unbroke to competition. She gave me a few pointers, and I offered to let her come drive my boy if she ever got the itch, but she wasn't interested in teaching lessons.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Question #1 Splint boots are fine when driving, lots and lots of drivers use them. They are not allowed in the dressage phase of a CDE or in the pleasure driving shows during the ring classes. They are, however, allowed, as well as boots in the cones and the marathon phases of the CDEs as well as the cones classes in the pleasure shows.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Question #2 Pilgrim is a lot like your horse. He also is 1400# and like you I find it impossible not to clamp my legs when he spooks. He is exceptionally spooky under saddle, so much so that I don't ride him any more. He is much braver and calmer in harness and if and when he spooks I am able to offer support through my reins and voice, without scaring the s**t out him by locking my legs around him and making the spook 10 times worse..

BUT do not be fooled a horse can have a big and dangerous spook in the shafts, and it is amazing how fast and scary it can be. They can spin on a dime even in shafts and you are along for the ride. This is one reason I recommend having your whip in hand at all times, If something happens you don't have time to grab for a whip, and by doing so drop your right rein.

#3 I will look at some of my books and give you a recommendation, I have some I like and some that are not worth the paper they are printed on.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Look up Andy Marceux. He is SuCH an awesome writer and trainer, but he may just have archives from the DRiving Digest. Worth reading, though!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Good idea Greentree, Andy Marcoux's website is coachmansdelight.com

But darn his website is down for a bit, but there is a link to his webinars, emails and his facebook page.


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

Just reading your replies, Taffy and Greentree, I wish you lived close to me!! You guys are such a wealth of knowledge and are always willing to give advice and support without judgement, I wanted to say thank you!


----------

